# Hmmm New Forum?I guess I'll Be the first to Post.LOL New estwing Axes and Hatchets...



## jughead500 (Jan 14, 2013)

*Hmmm New Forum?I guess I'll Be the first to Post.LOL New estwing Axes and Tomahawks..*

Anybody got one?I'm looking at the new Double bit I kinda like the Tomahawks too.:hmm3grin2orange: View attachment 273423

New Products at Estwing


----------



## BigMoneyGrip (Jan 14, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## dancan (Jan 14, 2013)

They gots no soul


----------



## 2dogs (Jan 14, 2013)

I was just looking at these Estwing creations a few days ago on ebay. Looks like Estwing is jumping on the "tactical" bandwagon.


----------



## Jacob J. (Jan 14, 2013)

The Estwing stuff in my experience is garbage.


----------



## Pelorus (Jan 15, 2013)

Jacob J. said:


> The Estwing stuff in my experience is garbage.



Heresy!!! :msp_w00t:
I like the look of them double bits. Interested to see the prices.


----------



## 2dogs (Jan 15, 2013)

Pelorus said:


> Heresy!!! :msp_w00t:
> I like the look of them double bits. Interested to see the prices.



ebay or Amazon about $50.00 incl shipping.


----------



## arathol (Jan 15, 2013)

jughead500 said:


> Anybody got one?I'm looking at the new Double bit I kinda like the Tomahawks too.:hmm3grin2orange: View attachment 273423
> 
> New Products at Estwing



A few reviews have been posted. Nothing great but nothing bad either. Some factory edge concerns, some sheaths too small etc. 


> I like the look of them double bits. Interested to see the prices.



$40 for the black version, $43 for the leather handle at Home Depot.


----------



## ancy (Jan 15, 2013)

Jacob J. said:


> The Estwing stuff in my experience is garbage.



My wife carries one






View attachment 273594


----------



## Jacob J. (Jan 15, 2013)

ancy said:


> My wife carries one



The one I had was late 80's manufacture and was all chrome with the blue rubber grip. 

I dropped it on the concrete floor of our garage and when it landed, a big chip broke out of the blade, probably 1/2" by 3/4". 
It fell maybe three feet. It was brand new and hadn't been sharpened.


----------



## Wazzu (Jan 15, 2013)

ancy said:


> My wife carries one
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WOW! Nice ahhhh saw buddy. Seriously.


----------



## ancy (Jan 15, 2013)

Wazzu said:


> WOW! Nice ahhhh saw buddy. Seriously.



Oh ya my $50 Stihl!


----------



## demc570 (Jan 15, 2013)

i work construction,love my estwing hammer 28oz...framming,never any issues


----------



## jughead500 (Jan 15, 2013)

Wazzu said:


> WOW! Nice ahhhh saw buddy. Seriously.


Saw? What saw? I was Lookin at the hachet.:msp_wink:


----------



## demc570 (Jan 15, 2013)

DONT KNOW ABOUT THEIR HATCHETS,BUT THEY MAKE A H..L OF A HAMMER!:msp_wink:


----------



## Incomplete (Jan 16, 2013)

demc570 said:


> DONT KNOW ABOUT THEIR HATCHETS,BUT THEY MAKE A H..L OF A HAMMER!:msp_wink:



Carpenter's elbow included for free! ;-)


----------



## demc570 (Jan 16, 2013)

Incomplete said:


> Carpenter's elbow included for free! ;-)



lol,not yet,but only 42 years old,but that 28 oz frame hammer gets little heavyer every year!!


----------



## Incomplete (Jan 17, 2013)

Me and the last "cub" I had used to play game: first one who put their bags on bought sodas. We used to milk those mornings out! ;-P


----------



## SliverPicker (Jan 28, 2013)

I bought one of these. I liked it so much I bought another one for camp.

Estwing Fireside Friend Splitting Tool


----------



## ancy (Jan 29, 2013)

SliverPicker said:


> I bought one of these. I liked it so much I bought another one for camp.
> 
> Estwing Fireside Friend Splitting Tool



I picked one of those up to in Cabelas Bargin Cave for around $10, it works awesome!


----------



## woodchuck357 (Feb 5, 2013)

*sounds like what generaly happens when good hard steel meets rock,or concrete*



Jacob J. said:


> The one I had was late 80's manufacture and was all chrome with the blue rubber grip.
> 
> I dropped it on the concrete floor of our garage and when it landed, a big chip broke out of the blade, probably 1/2" by 3/4".
> It fell maybe three feet. It was brand new and hadn't been sharpened.



A fiskars would have just bent.:taped:


----------



## bigredd (Feb 16, 2013)

The Estwing Tomahawk looks really nice. I have the Sportsman Axe and really like it. However it has a convex (rounded) edge, which is good for splitting small logs but makes it difficult to sharpen and stick into a piece of wood. I would suppose the tomahawk has a double beveled edge.


----------



## BluntForgedEdge (Feb 16, 2013)

While I don't have the latest offering from Estwing, I have a this two (2) that's just been sitting in my garage.







That's in addition to a couple of hammers, mallets, and roofer's hatchet. That's all for now from an awesome Made in the USA tool company!


----------



## jughead500 (Feb 17, 2013)

you know it really ticked me off when lowes discontinued the estwing line and replaced them with the chinese bostich ones.after finally going to home depot last month it made me feel better.


----------

